# Crocheted Afghans



## eucalypta (Jul 23, 2014)

There was a post abount baby blanket/afghans, one of which was corner-to-corner. I've searched but to no avail. 

 Anyway, here are some of my latest projects; hope you like them.

 I love blues ...






 Multi-coloured corner-to corner





 And a winter afghan for my DD2


----------



## Hazel (Jul 26, 2014)

They're all beautiful but I especially like the rainbow one. I admire your patience. I never could get the hang of crocheting. I couldn't get a consistent tension.


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 26, 2014)

Thx 
 Most people find crocheting easier than knittig. But you can't win them all. 
 I'm not very patient really, perhaps a bit more than when I was younger.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 26, 2014)

These are so lovely~~you are very talented Eucalypta!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 26, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> These are so lovely~~you are very talented Eucalypta!



Thank you so much - too much honour though!
 It's just like soaping, once you master the basics, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh wow... beautiful!


----------



## Dahila (Jul 26, 2014)

I love them all, what a huge project.  I usually crochet for my grandchild the fancy hats and scarfs, the neck warmers; small projects, and some sweaters -knitting


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 26, 2014)

Dahila said:


> I love them all, what a huge project. I usually crochet for my grandchild the fancy hats and scarfs, the neck warmers; small projects, and some sweaters -knitting


 
 Oh I love small projects even better! I've been knitting off and on for the last decades (3 daughters + 1 son) depending on how popular knitted items were.
 I rather crochet than knit, but I appreciate the knitted result better (sweaters). Now that I've mastered continental knitting, I like it better than before.
 One of the advantages of chocheting is that you can do it anywhere and you can let it drop at any moment, without having to worry about losing stitches, or losing track of a pattern.
 Esp. granny squares are "time gap" fillers: you can do them in waiting rooms, or at home while waiting for your lye to cool.  

Looking forward to see more of your upcoming projects!


----------



## DCarter23103 (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow!!! I love handmade afghans and these are gorgeous!!!


----------



## HoneyLady (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey!  Those are great!  Always happy to meet another Happy Hooker! :wave:

 If you haven't found it yet, you might look into a site called ravelry dot com.  Start yourself a library, and I'll see you in 6 months.  :smile:

 Seriously addictive!

 I love the pink sampler.  All those textures and subtlety.  Lovely.  And one can never have too many G Squares!  DD1 would offer to buy that rainbow C2C.  She's a serious rainbow girl.

 I don't crochet much this time of year -- it's summer in south TX.  My days average 96-100 F, with 90-100% humidity.  I don't want anything in my lap besides a dish of ice cream! :!: 

 Maybe we can start a yarn trading thread here on SMF. :angel:

 ~HoneyLady~


----------



## neeners (Jul 27, 2014)

beautiful!!  I never had the patience for making blankets (it's on the list though).  i've crocheted a couple doilies.  I'm more of a knitter...biggest thing i've knitted was a sweater, and it looked kinda wonky, and only one colour.  lol.  keep up the great work!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 28, 2014)

Thx all! 

*@Honeylady*
Yes I'm a member of Ravelry, but I hardly post there - too little time.
Perhaps this winter. 
I also enjoy "The crochet crowd"/Mikey on youtube as well as some others.

To be honest, with the temperatures here atm like 90°F I'd rather eat icecream too! 
The rainbow c2c is sock wool, but I did it with a 4mm/G hook, so that it is fluffy, supple and light. 

Speaking of GS
This is another Afghan





and a knitted one for DD3 (not yet blocked when I took the pic) 
needles size 15mm/US18 pure wool/alpaca





Always in for yarn trading when shipping isn't too expensive...

*@neeners*
keep practicing! It took me quite a while to do bigger projects.
+ I'm not so very patient, so thin needles give me the creeps


----------



## Dahila (Jul 28, 2014)

Nothing looks better than alpaca; the problem is I am allergic to wool so is my grandchild,  I need to stick with acrylic.  It is nice to see people who do this.  I also watch Mike's youtube tutorials; he is pretty famous already.  I was 16 when my mom told me ; ' I am not going to knit for you, I have not time, do it yourself" From this time on I was knitting , crocheting, making my own clothes, and now soaps and cosmetics...I am addicted to gardening too, Big time


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 28, 2014)

Ow that is too bad! I love the feel of Alpaca, so very soft.
 On the other hand, nothing's wrong with acryl; easy maintenance, lovely colours, 
 wide availability and (often) less expensive!
 In fact the off-white afghan and the two Grannies are acrylic. 
 With cats and a dog around the house, it's far more convient. 

 My mother had this book with all knitting and crocheting stitches (and frivolité and more).
 I had a Barbie, but not being such a girly girl, I let her excersise. LOL
 But what I enjoyed was making sweaters and such trying out all the different patterns and stitches.
 We had those 2 sides pointed needles, and I found out that if you didn't turn your work, but shoved 
 the stitches back to the beginning and started from there - with another colour - you didn't have to pearl.
 I was 10 and never had heard of knitting in the round... 

 Anyway, cool to see that you like to be able to make with your hands what yuour eyes do see!
 There are so many things to do but too little time; I could do with more than 24 hours a day. 
 Gardening is fun too, and rewarding.


----------



## HoneyLady (Jul 29, 2014)

I don' think I need more than 24 hours -- I need several clones!  One to sleep for me, one to crochet, one to soap, one to do all the Mom jobs, one to clean, one to be on stand-by to help where needed.  But the idea of a half dozen MEs running around, is pretty scary, too! :Kitten Love:

 I haven't tried sock wool, although I do love wools.  I don't knit.  I have had many, many people try different methods through the years, and it can't be done.  I don't do calculus, either, so I just accept it as one of my non-skills.  I dearly love the fabulous, fancy crocheted doilies, but they give my eyes fits.  And Irish Lace . . . sigh.  So beautiful.

 ~HoneyLady~


----------



## Jencat (Aug 1, 2014)

eucalypta said:


> Thx all!
> 
> *@Honeylady*
> Yes I'm a member of Ravelry, but I hardly post there - too little time.
> ...



I LOVE this one!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

